
Budget Airline Allegiant Air Flies Directly Through Hurricane Florence - mudil
http://amp.timeinc.net/thedrive/news/23614/budget-airline-allegiant-air-flies-directly-through-hurricane-florence?source=dam
======
bennettfeely
Perhaps the author should have reached out to the spokesperson before writing
this non-story.

